# Tex-Mex Rice



## Stevie (Feb 9, 2005)

Being from Texas, I love mexican food. I've done searches on the net but haven't found a suitable recipe for the dry rice I like. They all seem too wet with tomatoes. I read on the net that rice with carrots is called spanish rice. I like it with our without veggies but I'm really after the dry sauteed type rice I've had in many Texas restaurants. Any tips :?:


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 9, 2005)

Hi Stevie - Part of the dryness probably comes from the fact that they use totally cold (probably day old) cooked rice.  Once the rice totally cools in the refrigerator and is then reheated it has a totally different texture.


----------



## Stevie (Feb 13, 2005)

Hi kitchenelf, thanks for the tip.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Feb 13, 2005)

Ditto what Elf said. I don't care for wet rice either so I cook it and then let it cool. After a few hours in the fridge it's ready to cook with. Isn't sticky and doesn't clump together.


----------



## Zereh (Feb 13, 2005)

I thought the dryer texture came from sauteing the rice in a bit of oil, until it reaches that opaque stage, before adding the rest of the ingrediants.  

I have a great recipe for Mexican rice around here somewhere, I'll dig for it and post it as soon as it reveals itself. 


Z


----------



## DampCharcoal (Feb 13, 2005)

Something about the cooling process changes the texture of the rice, like Elf said. I've tried sauteing fresh cooked rice in oil too but it always turns to mush.  :? Anywho, chilled rice always works for me!


----------



## Zereh (Feb 14, 2005)

I meant sauteing the rice before it's cooked (i.e. before any liquid is added to it). 

mmm Like you do with risotto I guess! Don't they all start out prett much the same; saute onion & garlic, add rice, stir to coat with oil, cook until rice is opaque, then add a bit of broth, yadda yadda.

I didn't search for the recipe yet. But I will!

=)
Z


----------



## Zereh (Feb 14, 2005)

*TNT REC - Mexican Rice*

Here's the one I use:

2 medium tomatoes, ripe (about 12 ounces) cored and quartered
1 medium onion, preferably white, peeled, trimmed of root end,and quartered
3 medium jalapeno peppers 
2 cups long grain white rice 
1/3 cup canola oil 
4 cloves of garlic, minced or pressed through a garlic press (about 4 teaspoons)
2 cups low-sodium chicken broth 
1 tablespoon tomato paste 
1 1/2 teaspoons table salt 
1/2 cup minced fresh cilantro leaf 
1 lime, cut into wedges for serving


1. Adjust oven rack to middle position and heat oven to 350 degrees. Process tomatoes and onion in food processor until smooth and thoroughly pureed, about 15 seconds, scraping down bowl if necessary. Transfer mixture to liquid measuring cup; you should have 2 cups (if necessary, spoon off excess so that volume equals 2 cups). Remove ribs and seeds from 2 jalapeños and discard; mince flesh and set aside. Mince remaining jalapeño, including ribs and seeds; set aside.

2. Place rice in large fine-mesh strainer and rinse under cold running water until water runs clear, about 1 1/2 minutes. Shake rice vigorously in strainer to remove all excess water.

3. Heat oil in heavy-bottomed ovensafe 12-inch straight-sided sauté pan or Dutch oven with tight-fitting lid over medium-high heat, 1 to 2 minutes. Drop 3 or 4 grains rice in oil; if grains sizzle, oil is ready. Add rice and fry, stirring frequently, until rice is light golden and translucent, 6 to 8 minutes. Reduce heat to medium, add garlic and seeded minced jalapeños; cook, stirring constantly, until fragrant, about 1 1/2 minutes. Stir in pureed tomatoes and onions, chicken broth, tomato paste, and salt; increase heat to medium-high and bring to boil. Cover pan and transfer to oven; bake until liquid is absorbed and rice is tender, 30 to 35 minutes, stirring well after 15 minutes.

4. Stir in cilantro and reserved minced jalapeño with seeds to taste. Serve immediately, passing lime wedges separately.


Z


----------



## Michael in FtW (Feb 15, 2005)

*Tex-Mex Rice*

Ingredients

(6 servings)

3/4 c Onion, chopped 
2 tb Lard (or Vegetable Oil) 
1 c Rice, raw 
1/4 ts Black Pepper 
2 Garlic Cloves, minced 
2 1/2 c Chicken Broth 
1 1/2 ts Ground Cumin 
1 Red Bell Pepper, seeded and diced 


In dutch oven (or heavy frying pan with a tight fitting lid) saute the onion, garlic, bell pepper and raw rice in oil until onion is tender and rice is lightly browned. Stir in cumin and black pepper. Add chicken broth and bring to a boil then reduce heat to a low simmer. Cover tightly and simmer 20 minutes. Remove from heat. Let stand covered until all liquid is absorbed, about 5 minutes.


----------



## Stevie (Feb 17, 2005)

Thanks Zereh and Michael, I'll try the recipes out when I have time. Been working alot of overtime lately.


----------

